# Realtor question



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Did your realtor thank you for your business?
We know someone who just sold a home, and have not heard a word from the listing realtor since the closing. It was an easy listing and sold within about 6 months. All contact from the listing date was via email too. I would expect a thanks for your business call or note.


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

I have bought and sold 12 properties, 11 times involved a Realtor. They always thanked me for the transaction.


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

We have got a great real estate lady!...Very good friend...They would not have my business if there was no thank yous...that is just good manners...Thank yous should come from both parties...:nanner:


----------



## Catalpa (Dec 18, 2011)

My realtor does really nice thankyous - hefty gift certificate to a local orchard!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Our realtor buys housewarming gifts when you move. She got us a cute little craft item last time we used her services.


----------



## Bluesgal (Jun 17, 2011)

The ones that do their jobs properly, do thank their clients. 

Some go above and beyond. I referred a friend to my RE Agent and recieved a thank you card with a gift card.


----------



## blufford (Nov 23, 2004)

I got a Christmas card from my realtor for several years after doing business with her.


----------



## TenBusyBees (Jun 15, 2011)

A thank you card with a hand written note as well as a housewarming gift.... she also sends us a Christmas card each year.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I pretty much always thanked all parties involved with a successful closing. I dont recall ever giving gifts though, (that was illegal in my state back then), except to the lady that bought my first listing. She was such a sweetie throughout the whole thing... I risked my license and gave her a loaf of our homemade bread. What I did find interesting... and was legal.... was that most of my customers, and clients as well, would present me with gifts, take me and the wife out to dinner, and such things as that. I recall one fellow in particular. He had looked for property for quite some time and when he finally found what he wanted (not a listed property) he came by the office one day and gave me a very handsome "tip" for all the advise and effort I had given him during his search. During my 11 years as an agent I sold a lot of property to a lot of folks here in south central Ky (several who post here on HT even) and my best reward of all has been the friendships formed. Meeting those folks at the post office, or the grocery store, or the feed store, finding out how their plans are progressing, swapping recipes or just reminiscing in general. I gained a lot of great neighbors. (and a couple of knot heads) I do miss that line of work. Even the bankers and lawyers!


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

:heh:A thank you now days thats a lot to ask for:hammer:


----------



## NorthCountryWd (Oct 17, 2008)

I used a Realtor on my first house purchase 18 years ago (bought and sold myself since) and he still sends me Christmas and Birthday cards thanking me for the business.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I send homemade photo cards to thank my Clients, in addition to gifting them after the Closing. Since I am into gardening/propagation/garden consulting, I offer plants, bushes, or vines, and also free garden consulting. If that isn't their bag, then a gift certificate of some kind. If they need a steel gate or railing, they get a gift certificate for my DH's biz, Christie IronWorks.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

With our first house we got a Thank You card and a $50 gc to Home Depot. When we sold that house we listed it with a realtor from our Sunday School class. Not only did he give us a Thank you card he and his wife organized a whole church send off party and the SS class gave us a porch swing. 

The realtor that listed this house keeps in touch with us. This house was in his wife's family for 4 generations and his MIL still stops by every so often to see how we're doing. He's a good one for references to plumbers, contractors, etc.


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

doozie said:


> Did your realtor thank you for your business?
> We know someone who just sold a home, and have not heard a word from the listing realtor since the closing. It was an easy listing and sold within about 6 months. All contact from the listing date was via email too. I would expect a thanks for your business call or note.


We have to speak to a REALLY lot of people - it is easy to get in the habit of emailing (which is totally non-intrusive too).
One recent buyer took me for guided fly-fishing on the legendary natural trout river the Magalloway here, then later, when he came up from PA to new (to them) house again they drove 50 mi. one way to take me to lunch .
Guy was a rig though - I did earn that stuff as well as commish. on $190k house because though he was a really smart fellow & had had an interesting life - he talked about himself all day long & each person we met had to hear at least 4 to 6 of the same freakin stories !!!??? Sometimes I thought my head was going to 'splode' ?? LOL


----------

